# Toybox for my niece



## Artylarry (Feb 6, 2015)

This is one of my favorite projects yet. I may make another one day, it will be interesting to see how a router would change the process/ outcome.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Keven.


----------



## Artylarry (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you old55
#


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow!!! that is a work of art...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very sharp Keven , nice job


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice work Kevin. A router might give you more options for finishing the corners, but I'm not sure you could improve the look of that. Sweet!!


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

That's beautiful Keven. I love the cursive lettering!

~~ Ray


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice job, Keven. Simple lines and the decoration is tasteful, not "cute". Cute is a four letter word, you know. I like the use of white rope for the handles. Jim


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

How did you do the letters


----------



## Artylarry (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you guys, It means a lot to hear your generous comments. 
Jim, the cord is just sash cord from wood yard. 
I stained the pine top with tea and white vinegar, then sprayed a couple coats of polyurethane spray.
John: the lettering was really simple, find a font you like and print the required letters on A4 paper to size, tape into place on box and get a sharp point, like ball point pen or pencil. Then simply trace around the edges leaving shallow grooves in the wood. then you can fill in the letters with acrylic paint with small brushes, when dry spray on polyurethane varnish spray if you wish to seal.


----------



## Artylarry (Feb 6, 2015)

Jim: not coot or qwoot? XD


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

qwoot will work.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

I can see why that's one of your favourite projects Keven. It looks great. Interesting choice of stain for the top. I was about to ask what you had used but you already answered my question! I must try that technique of staining with tea.


----------



## Artylarry (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks Andy, 
it really is cheap and easy and youo can experiment to change colours as much as you like. 
I be happy to help with any questions. :dance3:


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

NICE Kevin!!


----------



## Chilton88 (Feb 16, 2015)

Very nice work that looks awesome!

Would you be willing to share the specs?  I saw what you said about the top, but what did you go with for the body? Are the rails/stiles just trim pieces or actually a piece of each sides 'body'?

Again, awesome job!


----------



## Artylarry (Feb 6, 2015)

I take no credit for this design, although still proud of the result. 
Here
are the plans set out clear and easy from Anna White. I tweaked them a little, also as you see the script is on the top which you can find instructions for on that site.


----------



## Chilton88 (Feb 16, 2015)

Artylarry said:


> I take no credit for this design, although still proud of the result.
> are the plans set out clear and easy from Anna White. I tweaked them a little, also as you see the script is on the top which you can find instructions for on that site.


I think your tweaks were for the best, I really like it and thank you for sharing the plans! How long has it been in use now that it is finished? Anything you would change about it after the fact?


----------



## Artylarry (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you Chitern, 
It has been going for two years now, as a present for my niece who is climbing on it now at 1 1/2. I expect it to last for many years. In fact i made them promise not to get rid, not that they ever would want to.
As for changes, nothing really, I did originally want to stain it all but as sides are made of ply I am not sure how it would finish, but you could use pine board on sides as well. Also now i have a decent router I could use round over bits for lid, perhaps some profiles around sides. Even a raised panel side? And route the hand groove instead of jig and sand. But really these are all minor. 
As no 2 id due on friday I may have to make another soon? :wacko: lol


----------

